# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Revitalizar el foro

## ign

El foro lleva unos años con escasa actividad, casi nula si la comparamos con la que teníamos hace diez años. He estado leyendo temas antiguos y la verdad es que hay auténticas joyas, tenemos una gran biblioteca virtual.

Estoy convencido de que muchos usuarios veteranos siguen pasando por aquí de vez en cuando a echar un vistazo.

Mi pregunta es: ¿se os ocurre alguna forma de volver a darle vidilla al foro?

----------


## Altareum

Yo no llevo mucho tiempo en el foro.
Cada tanto entro y leo algún post viejo y voy conociendo cosas que desconocía. Sobre todo porque estoy un poco alejado de las asociaciones y la red en general.

Pero algo que si veo en falta, es una cartelera de actividades, noticias y eventos. El fin de semana pasado fui a ver la gala del Congreso que hicieron en Manresa, pero me enteré de casualidad esa misma semana =/

----------


## ign

En el foro ya existe una sección de *Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas*. El problema es la propia falta de usuarios que lo vayan actualizando.

A  lo mejor las soluciones pasan por crear un boletín que salga cada  cierto tiempo, o recuperar el concurso que se hacía hace unos años.  También de pueden volver a crear temas de discusión que despierten el  interés de los usuarios y les animen a participar, al margen de los  recurrentes temas para principiantes.

----------


## Altareum

Si supiese de donde conseguir la información la actualizaría, pero por ahora poco conozco el ambiente mágico en España.
Igual yo creo que el problema más importante es que mucha gente viene a buscar ayuda. Y al ser un hobby o profesion donde mucho se mantiene en secreto por obvias razones, hay muchos temas que quedan descartados.
También muchas veces, veo que a la gente le cuesta escribir/debatir temas a un nivel académico. Eso sumado al uso de facebook, puede que haga que el foro tenga poco uso.
Lo que si me gustaría que hubiese (y ahí puedo dar una mano) es una sección para hablar de materiales, sobre todo para los magos que son o les gusta ser un manitas. No hablo sobre revelar secretos, pero si cosas como "con qué puedo pegar madera?", "cómo puedo generar humo?" etc...

----------


## ign

> Si supiese de donde conseguir la información la actualizaría, pero por ahora poco conozco el ambiente mágico en España.
> Igual yo creo que el problema más importante es que mucha gente viene a buscar ayuda. Y al ser un hobby o profesion donde mucho se mantiene en secreto por obvias razones, hay muchos temas que quedan descartados.
> También muchas veces, veo que a la gente le cuesta escribir/debatir temas a un nivel académico. Eso sumado al uso de facebook, puede que haga que el foro tenga poco uso.
> Lo que si me gustaría que hubiese (y ahí puedo dar una mano) es una sección para hablar de materiales, sobre todo para los magos que son o les gusta ser un manitas. No hablo sobre revelar secretos, pero si cosas como "con qué puedo pegar madera?", "cómo puedo generar humo?" etc...


En realidad en este foro siempre ha habido debates independientemente de que no se pueda hablar de secretos de forma abierta. También opinaba cualquier usuario, no era necesario tener un gran nivel. El problema de Facebook es que las publicaciones son muy efímeras, es decir: hoy veo algo que me gusta, pero la semana que viene me va a costar un montón encontrarlo porque habrá mil publicaciones nuevas. En ese aspecto el foro ofrece una base de datos en la cual es fácil encontrar temas de hace diez años, por ejemplo.

Respecto al tema de los materiales, en el Área Secreta se puede hablar más abiertamente de secretos. Si el bricolaje en cuestión no revela ningún secreto, supongo que se puede ubicar el tema en Cambalache.

----------


## Ming

> En realidad en este foro siempre ha habido debates independientemente de que no se pueda hablar de secretos de forma abierta. También opinaba cualquier usuario, no era necesario tener un gran nivel.


 Tu puedes Ign  :Love: 
La verdad es que da penita verlo así :( Hace unas semanas se comentaba por whatsapp justamente la falta de foro activo donde ir a charlar, leer y aprender.

Altareum, como dice Ign, no es necesario tener conocimientos para poder participar en debates.

Para información sobre Ambiente mágico en Barcelona tenéis la web de Fede que él siempre la tiene actualizada.
http://www.magiaenbarcelona.com/

----------


## Coloclom

A mi también me apena. Se forjaron buenas amistades en los pasillos de este foro.

Pero creo que la única manera de activarlo es que alguien escriba o grabe un nuevo harry poter...

----------


## miguikarpin

A ver si se revitaliza ahora que la magia está de nuevo un poco de moda "gracias" al programa de magia de la TVE.... 

Si sirve para eso, ya sería bienvenido ese programa, porque por lo demás, y por lo que leo por ahí, poco favor le está haciendo a la magia (yo no tengo criterio de experto, pero creo que así es...).

----------


## magapoter

Como aporte para revitalizar, últimamente los medios como telegram o grupos de facebook hacen que la gente se anime más a hablar entre sí, lo que hace que puedan volver a activar el foro para compartir cosas con mas detalles, además es una fuente de ideas nuevas

----------


## magapoter

> Como aporte para revitalizar, ultimamente los medios como telegram o grupos de facebook hacen que la gente se anime más a hablar entre sí, lo que hace que puedan volver a activar el foro para compartir cosas con mas detalles, además es una fuente de ideas nuevas


Me extiendo un poco más. Como decía, yo he visto mucha actividad en grupos de telegram o whatsapp. Ahí se comparte mucha información sobre cosas que nos gustan a todos y a todas, pero se pierde mucha información útil también porque se habla demasiado y se acaba perdiendo entre tantos mensajes. Ahí entra el foro en uso, todo lo importante puede explicarse bien bien ahí dentro del foro y que los grupos sean un extra que ayuda a que la gente participe más y a llevarse mejor.

Tiene la parte mala de que hay que compartir el número de teléfono y eso alguna gente quizá no lo quiera hacer, en ese caso también están los grupos de facebook que cumplen una función similar pero es menos participativo. Las cosas como son.

Esa es mi idea! Espero que os parezca útil!

----------


## Ming

> Me extiendo un poco más. Como decía, yo he visto mucha actividad en grupos de telegram o whatsapp. Ahí se comparte mucha información sobre cosas que nos gustan a todos y a todas, pero se pierde mucha información útil también porque se habla demasiado y se acaba perdiendo entre tantos mensajes. Ahí entra el foro en uso, todo lo importante puede explicarse bien bien ahí dentro del foro y que los grupos sean un extra que ayuda a que la gente participe más y a llevarse mejor.
> 
> Tiene la parte mala de que hay que compartir el número de teléfono y eso alguna gente quizá no lo quiera hacer, en ese caso también están los grupos de facebook que cumplen una función similar pero es menos participativo. Las cosas como son.
> 
> Esa es mi idea! Espero que os parezca útil!


La parte mala de dar tu número de teléfono, si conoces a los magos en cuestión, no tiene mucha importancia.
Es cierto que por grupos de whatsapp se habla mucho más y se comparte con más facilidad; porque lo llevas encima todo el día, porque conoces más o menos a los que están en el grupo, porque es un paso más que no solo mirar en youtube 4 trucos y ale, sino que deben haberte conocido alguien del grupo para que se te añada... Y sí, también es cierto que tiende a perderse más la información :(

Que penita da el foro ahora, antes era como un Whatsapp pero a lo grande ^^ era muy divertido (y se aprendía mucho)

----------


## MagDani

Yo me asomo de vez en cuando, pero es casi como ir a ver a un pariente enfermo al hospital snif snif

----------


## Jabardo

Mira, me pasó lo mismo con un grupo de escritura y lo que hicimos para intentar reactivarlo de alguna forma fue hacer un grupo de telegram con todo el mundo que quisiera formar parte y hablar en un chat de una forma más cercana y funcionó. Si quereis podriamos hacer un grupo de telegram o whatsapp

----------


## Jabardo

Por telegram no seria necesario mostrar los numeros de tlf es una gran ventaja

----------


## Ming

> Yo me asomo de vez en cuando, pero es casi como ir a ver a un pariente enfermo al hospital snif snif


Sí, eso mismo me pasa a mi :,( Da penita... esperemos que no se muera del todo...




> Mira, me pasó lo mismo con un grupo de escritura y  lo que hicimos para intentar reactivarlo de alguna forma fue hacer un  grupo de telegram con todo el mundo que quisiera formar parte y hablar  en un chat de una forma más cercana y funcionó. Si quereis podriamos  hacer un grupo de telegram o whatsapp


Si se hace eso el grupo de telegram o whatsapp en este se hablará pero no en el foro.Yo, por ejemplo, hablo cada día con magos por el whatsapp, pero eso no aporta nada al foro, ni siquiera spam. Y estoy segura que muchos de aquí o de los que estaban aquí están en el mismo caso.

----------


## Jabardo

Pero como un punto de partida, estaría bien activar esto de alguna forma

----------


## Ming

> Pero como un punto de partida, estaría bien activar esto de alguna forma


Si no gasta muchos datos yo me apunto a lo que sea, pero aviso desde ya que mis conocimientos siguen siendo nulos  :117:  (pero os quiero)

----------


## renard

Hooooo jope que paso aqui. MI QUERIDO foro esta medio muerto vaya pena. Como a podido llegar a estar tan mal no me lo puedo creer.Hace mucho que no me paso.Ya me comentaron algo pero no creia que fuera tan mal.

----------


## sujetom

Quizás una re actualización de la estética más adaptada a Web Móvil y una redifusión de que esto vuelve pueda ayudar. Si se exponen las ventajas de un foro respecto facebook puede volver la comunidad como tal.

----------


## Ming

> Quizás una re actualización de la estética más adaptada a Web Móvil y una redifusión de que esto vuelve pueda ayudar. Si se exponen las ventajas de un foro respecto facebook puede volver la comunidad como tal.


La verdad es que desde el móvil hay muchas cosas que fallan, o que no logro encontrar, como los mensajes privados, temas donde has comentado, mensajes nuevos,... Eso lo hace incómodo :(

----------


## bydariogamer

Deduzco que este proyecto se avandonó, pero es una pena porque el foro es muy útil.

----------

